
Can python be even more pythonic? - hereisit
https://github.com/avilum
======
Bobm1231F
Quoting: "A list-like type with fun functionality. Extends the builtin list
with .NET's Language Integrated Queries (Linq) and more. Write clean code with
powerful syntax. Forget about messy loops, conditions and nested filters.
Multiple filter/map/list-comprehensions, aggregating on one another, are not
pythonic at all. I love python, but sometimes - python can be SO NOT PYTHONIC.
Some of the methods might look rediculous for a single call, comparing to the
regular python syntax. The whole idea is is to use it for nested, multiple
filters/modifications :)."

Sounds reasonable to me.. what do you think? i wouldn't add it as a dependency
but it's nice.

------
drdeca
I think based on the title and other comment that the intent may have been to
link specifically to
[https://github.com/avilum/linqit](https://github.com/avilum/linqit) rather
than all of avilum's repositories?

Not sure though, just a guess.

